# Rainbow Highlights



## power_rangers (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm thinkning about getting rainbow highlights

not like a whole rainbow in 1 streak but just lots of different color streaks

can anyone give me a source of where I could get good pictures or donate me a picture for my hairstylist to work from 

muchos gracias =]


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 14, 2006)

ive wanted to do this!

but i keept thinking on how maintaining it would be pretty hard and expensive so i changed my mind.

but i totally love the look


----------



## power_rangers (Nov 14, 2006)

i'm having my friend do it for me

shes awesome at colouring and cutting hair so it will be cheap and easy to maintain =]


----------



## impulse (Nov 14, 2006)

My hair is red/blonde/dark red brown and it used to have black in there.. i love the multi color look..

check out livejournal.com/madradhair in the profile there are alot of links to hair pictures


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info impulse! Definitely sounds like it would be time consuming to keep up with it! Best of luck, and be sure to post pics!


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2006)

Agree with Delphine. Good luck!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 14, 2006)

I want to do this so bad but I would be fired from my job. lol


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay - I think I'm confused here...I hear "rainbow" highlights, and I'm thinking like Rainbow Brite.


----------



## power_rangers (Nov 14, 2006)

when i say rainbow i mean like red, orange yellow (blone), blue, and purple highlights just sort of randomly scattered around my hair, but i'm not so sure about it yet because i already have red and blone and it might be hard to get ride of some red and blonde and stick more colors in there i dont want it to look bad but if i do get them i will def. post =]


----------



## katrosier (Nov 14, 2006)

Good luck! Can't wait to see pics if you get it done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rehnuma (Nov 16, 2006)

m dying to do it.. but herer in Bangladesh i dont think they know what to do...


----------



## Mina (Nov 16, 2006)

Rainbow...very interesting..Good luck..and do post pics!


----------



## ruby_soho67 (Nov 17, 2006)

I second the MadRadHair community, they have awesome hair pictures. Rainbow highlights would be reaally hard to maintain. I used to have a full head of blue hair and it faded so quickly, and you have to rebleach all the hair (not just regrowth) to get the same, vibrant results. Maybe you could look into getting one of those bond extensions kits. I've seen them at Shoppers Drug Mart and it comes with like, 40 colored extensions (rainbow assortment) and you just bond them with heat to your hair. That way you could get all the colours you want, position them any where, and have much easier up-keep.


----------



## power_rangers (Nov 18, 2006)

I was thinking about those rainbow extension things, but my friend bre is going to bleach and color my hair and everything for me (as well as touch ups) so I just have to pay for the bleach and color and im set =]


----------



## Stitch (Nov 18, 2006)

I just took random chunks and went to town with them. I kept the plums closer to my face for my skin tone and went crazy with the rest. I just didn't let the same color be right next to each other. It is alot of work to keep it up so I ended up going over everything with one color. I really like it both ways. Good luck and have fun!

*PEE-WEE IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!1:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: *


----------



## posterofagirl (Nov 18, 2006)

Pics when it's done!


----------



## paradoxx (Dec 6, 2006)

I love this look! My hair is black with blood red and burgundy streaks right now and my boyfriends hair is black with blue streaks. I would love to do more colors but I am just to lazy to maintain multiple color highlights. :moa: I'd love to see pics of your hair when it's done though!


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 16, 2007)

rainbow highlightes

sound intersting

good luck


----------



## han (Mar 16, 2007)

only you could get away with it


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 16, 2007)

I think this look is so cool. It makes me think of the Suicide Girls. Oftentimes for that though they use the clip in extensions in all different colors, which can look pretty cool as well... but of course it's temporary. Good luck!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 16, 2007)

it's so cool, i want to do that someday.

here's a pic of Ayumi Hamasaki, where she has rainbow hair :







and here's the back i scanned :






ok, so it's a bit(ok, maybe more than a bit lol) photoshopped, but it's still a good inspirational pic. lol, since i have the cd i want rainbow hair.

maybe you can try with hair mascaras?


----------



## justdragmedown (Mar 16, 2007)

do you mean multie colored streaks or one chunk with multiple colors?


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 16, 2007)

GMTA I was thinking the same thing!:rockwoot:


----------



## justdragmedown (Mar 16, 2007)

this type of rainbow?






or this kind hope it helps


----------

